# How to be a nervous mommy 24/7



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, so, I feel like this doesn't really belong in "Fun Stuff" but more in a fictional "Human Personality and Behavior" category.

Apparently, I am so concerned about being a good mommy to Regina that I sometimes have bad dreams in which I do something stupid or accidentally harmful, and then I feel awful.

In the past week or so, I've had not one, not two, but THREE separate nights where I had a dream that I was a bad hedgie mommy! And of course, I wake up feeling upset.

For example, last night I had a dream that for some random reason, I was going to breed Regina. But then I decided against it, but not after I had left Regina unsupervised with an unknown male hedgehog for about a minute. And I wasn't sure if they had... you know... but I know it only takes a little amount of time... So I spent the rest of my dream freaking out because I felt like a horrible mommy and worrying if Regina would be okay because she was over a year old and had never had a litter. So right as I was all like "Aaaah, what am I gonna do? I'm so horrible! How could I risk my little baby like that?" and in the depths of despair, I woke up and realized that it was all just a dream.

Gosh. I'm so neurotic.

I just love Regina so much, that even the thought that I'm not being the best mommy possible freaks me out. I guess my worries are manifesting themselves in dream form...

Does anyone else have any irrational worries? Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have nervous hedgie mommy worries, but I most certainly have nervous hedgie daddy worries 

Trust me I have a thought pattern of being very analytical, basically meaning I can look at something, a situation, or anything and immediately think of every possible outcome within a moment and my own mental condition of high paranoia does not help that situation any better.

I constantly have thoughts that I didn't do the right thing with my girls, heck I think half the reason Celeste hates me is I took her and didn't bring her sister cause I couldn't afford to house three hedgehogs when I rescued her from a horrible pet shop life.

I am not going to go into detail on some of the thoughts especially when Celeste has bitten be so hard I had blood streaming or some of the thoughts when I am shopping for them and thinking I am not stimulating or giving them enough to make the happy.

You have no idea how freaked I was when after day after day I'd wake up and find a poopie wheel both my girls pretty much stopped pooping on the wheel. I stayed up for two nights stealthfully watching them to discover they were running more and just getting off to make their deposits and then back to running.

So many times I have had those moments of my mind just berating me that I am a horrible Hedgie owners and they hate me, but then they remind me with all the sweet things they do to make me smile. My girls are so amazing and honestly just like with my cats I think they teach and provide us a lot if not more then we teach and provide for them.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

OMG! I was just thinking about this!
I had a dream last week that I was letting Dexter walk around on a table, and he fell off and broke 3 of his little legs and they turned purple from bruising but he was still running so I didn't know what to do! But the dream was so traumatic, when I woke up I ran to him and held him to make sure he was okay


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!
I had a dream that Cholla tried to hybernate, so to warm him up, I put him in a pot of water on the stove. :shock: I came to my senses pretty quickly, but then spent the rest of the dream scared to death that I had burned him. I woke up feeling so wretched & haven't been able to get it out of my mind.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Now see, my hedgie dreams are weird! I can't recall any where I've let something bad happen to Lily or done something to her...But I've had two now where I've had a second hedgehog that I rescued. Both dreams, I suddenly realized that I had forgotten about this second hedgehog for several days or WEEKS, then upon running to see if the poor hedgie was okay, found her dead (the first dream) or close to death from not being fed and with a litter of babies (second dream). :shock: I have to admit, this has definitely scared me away from any notions of a second hedgehog any time soon. :? Which is just as well, since I couldn't get one until I move out, but if I keep having dreams like this after I move out... :?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I got Clémentine from a breeder and had to wait about 5 weeks before getting her and several nights a week during that time, I dreamed that she had escaped her cage and I couldn't find her. :lol: That's really the thing I fear most about owning hedgies, losing one of them in my house. It freaks me out when I read stories about people losing theirs. :shock:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:lol: I'm glad none of us are the only ones xD

Pretty early in my relationship with Carlos, I had a dream that, for a mysterious reason, all of his quills fell off. I went to pick him up, he was the same little hedgehog with the same face... only, there was smooth dark skin where his quills should have been xD I'm pretty sure it was a dream about wishing he wasn't so pokey, ((note it was early in the relationship back then and I got poked waaay more than I do now xP)) and I woke up feeling very guilty that I'd change a single hair on my baby.

...I did laugh in the dream though, because he still tried to ball up, only he was totally smooth and soft xD And he seemed healthy and normal other than the missing spikes!

Carlos does make appearances in many of my dreams nowadays, but nothing crazy happens (that I remember...) I just carry him around or have him sit on my shoulder as I wander around in whatever dream is happening xD

He is also my first pet that, when I go out and am gone for more than a couple hours, I start to miss him!! Even when I am out with friends, it is not long before I get hedgehogsick and wanna go home :lol: I was going nuts yesterday at a friend's house cause he was showing off his ferret to everyone and playing with her. But, although I find ferrets incredibly adorable and hilarious in their burrowing antics, I wished so badly that Carlos was there to meet her. (And maybe to drop the hint to everyone that hedgehogs are clearly the superior pet :lol: )


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Phew*

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! It's amazing how much I constantly think about and worry about Regina... This must be kind of like parenthood.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Speaking of parenthood, I dreamt that I gave birth to a baby... but it was tiny. Very _hedgehog_-sized. Then the doctor said that the baby must have more nutrition, and gave me syringes full of carnivore care to feed it every hour, or else its quills won't grow (and dream-me was all "But of course, that makes perfect sense, doctor"). So I sat cradling the baby and feeding it carnivore care and wondering how will I put a diaper on it once it starts to grow quills. :lol:

So basically, I think my brain is taking the term "hedgehog mommy" and turning it into all sorts of crazy dream fodder.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive had at least 6 of those dreams except with my dog! I felt awful when I woke up and I was thinking "You've finally lost your marbles!..) I haven't had one of those dreams yet with Teddy, but just wait my obsessiveness will kick in :shock: )


PS. moothecow.... My said crazy dream foddler was when I had a dream I had a stalker trying to hijack my stick that i found on the ground (?!) and he even said hijack but when i woke up i started to think....my stick was a vehicle? (hence, hijack) Just shows how strange the human imagination is... :roll:


----------

